# SA Custom



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

if you could send you pistol away to SA Custom what would you have done.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I wouldn't mind getting them to fit the slide to the frame and maybe change the barrel with one with a better lug. Trigger job I guess too. GEt them to fit a barrel bushing to the barrel too so you'd have that but kicking lock up.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...To which I add, if you intend ever to reload your brass, have your pistol's ejection port lowered and beveled.
I would also ask for the feed ramp to be smoothed and polished. The guy who set up my 1911s used as his criterion whether or not the pistol would feed an empty case from the magazine into the chamber.


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

AC_USMC 03 said:


> if you could send you pistol away to SA Custom what would you have done.


turn it into a PRO :smt033


----------

